# Hilfe bei Rundungen!



## eXe1337 (14. Juni 2006)

Kann mir einer sagen wie man in Photoshop rundungen macht?

wie zum beispiel bei: http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/contest001.php
oben das alles so rund ist bekomm nur so gerade sachen hin!
das des alles ein bissl abgerundet aus sieht!

Vielen Dank schon mal! MFG euer eXe


----------



## Leola13 (14. Juni 2006)

Hai,

für die Buttons und "Interfaces" gibt es auf der Seite Tutorials. Du kannst dir auch kpl. Design, zur Anschauung) downloaden.

Den dünnen Rahmen evtl. mit dem Pfadtool, oder scha auch mal hier.

Ciao Stefan


----------

